What questions you never asked to yourself? - AliBoukeroui
======
sethammons
There are infinite questions I've never asked myself. First one to come to
mind, "why does my neighbor have the name that they do?"

This might be a more interesting prompt with some extra guidance. "What
questions you never asked yourself when you were younger that you wished you
had?"

------
nickmajor
Where is the spider from a few days back that I tried to kill but got away?

------
tmaly
I think early on, a big one might be "What do I really want?"

------
maydemir
"What questions I never asked to myself?"

------
mybuggycode
Choosing between coding and whisky.

~~~
AliBoukeroui
I'm a coder. I say go for coding

~~~
taauji
I am a coder. I say go for whisky.

~~~
krapp
I'm a coder. I say why not both?

~~~
AliBoukeroui
hahaha

